# Snowboarding In Arizona Website



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks really good. The only thing that might make it better is if you put up reviews for each resort.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Will you require proof of citizenship to read the site?


----------



## PGH (Nov 19, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> As an Arizona native, I love the site. The video was very well done and did an awesome job of showing how Arizona can have epic snow conditions and great terrain. For me it was nostalgic as I recognize every scene and have ridden all over all three ski areas in the state. I have been up here on Mt. Hood for 5 years, but I will moving back to Phoenix soon as I prefer Arizona as a whole to the pacific northwest; most notably, the people. My big thing is back country in the Inner Basin and have posted a few trip reports.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye that I might change is your graphic on the page. I think it would be better to have a genuine Arizona snow photo to emphasize what that great state really has to offer for snowboarding. Needless to say, this is a site I will be visiting to see what you add....:thumbsup:


Snowolf, what is it that you dont like about the Portland?? ive always loved the northwest, and I was looking to move there after i graduate and have my degree, but id like to hear about your experience out there. my parents are out in Phoenix for a large portion of the year, and while i'm still in Pittsburgh, i get out there at least 4 times a year. i love it out there, and i know my girlfriend would like to move there as well, but im a bit reluctant because of how long of a drive it is to the mountain. i've yet to go to sunrise, but plan on it this winter to change it up from snowbowl. i'd definitely be up for living in Phoenix(especially with how low it cost to purchase a house out there right now), but i'm worried about how much snowboarding i'd be able to do because of that long drive. i know from lurking on this site that you have a ton of experience in both regions so i wanted to hear from you. sorry if this post was king of vague, haha, but it seems like you know your stuff.


----------



## PGH (Nov 19, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Don't take my personal pet peeves as absolute truth. The things that may bother me about a location may not bother anyone else. I love plenty of aspects about the region but am not overly fond of Portland as a city. The same can be said for Arizona, I love the state but there are plenty of things I hated about Phoenix as a city too.
> 
> For me, the thing I have a bit of a problem dealing with is the months and months and months of gray, gloomy, rainy weather. Oddly, in the winter it does not bother me all that much so long as it is dumping snow up in the Cascades. This time of year I get pretty sick of the rain when it is not doing anything productive (from a snow sports perspective) on the mountain. I do not like the politics of Portland and think the city is run idiotically; especially the transportation side. The traffic in Portland is stupid for a city this size and it is because of the lack of highway infrastructure; a retarded, crack smoking chimpanzee with a Ouija Board could do a better job at traffic planning than these idiots. Additional, even though I am liberal, the extremism here drives me insane. Along with it comes a tendency for Portland people in general to be the biggest busy body butt-inski's I have been among.
> 
> Having said all that, I love the recreation around the region and the snow here is hard to beat...:thumbsup:


thanks for the quick response, snowolf. what about AZ? how much does your riding take a hit with the commute from phoenix? i think it tooke me about 2 and half hours to get from gilbert to flagstaff


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Nate,

The site looks nice but if I may make a suggestion; Rewrite your "where to ride" section.

1) create a drop down menu of the 4 resorts that you are advertising.
2) write an individual descriptive narrative of each location (subjective).
3) do not provide a personal bias comparing the resorts, let the consumer be the judge.
4) provide empirical data so the consumer can make the decision (quantitative).

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

You can check out some info about some of the resorts in Arizona here... Let me know if you want to use any of the info...

I would include more unique content about actually riding in AZ... Something useful like a live video snow report for all the AZ locals..

Snowbowl AZ
Sunrise Park AZ


----------

